# I hate you.



## msantiago

Ciao a tutti -  I need your assistance.

How do you say:  I hate you and never want to speak to you again!

Grazie!


----------



## Idioteque

msantiago said:
			
		

> Ciao a tutti -  I need your assistance.
> 
> How do you say:  I hate you and never want to speak to you again!
> 
> Grazie!



Ciao!

"Ti odio, e non intendo rivolgerti mai più la parola!"


----------



## DAH

Ti odio e non volgio mai ancora parlarti.


----------



## Elisa68

DAH said:
			
		

> Ti odio e non voglio parlarti mai piu'.


Cosi' va meglio.


----------



## leenico

Ti odio e non ti parlo mai piu.  

would this be acceptable?


----------



## Alfry

acceptable, but better
ti odio e non ti parlerò mai più....

maybe a 6 years old child (and a 35 years old grown up big child or a 37 y.o. grown up girl) would say
ti odio e non ti parlo più... gnè gnè gnè(making faces)


----------



## carrickp

Quest'è la raggione per non tatuarsi colle parole d'amore.


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

If you don't put there the lover's name, you can always reuse it...



			
				carrickp said:
			
		

> Quest'è la ra*g*ione per non tatuarsi (colle) parole d'amore.


 
PS
I have never seen _Quest'è,_ but I am not sure it's wrong_ _


----------



## msantiago

Grazie mille.   I knew "I hate you"  is "ti odio"  it's like Spanish.  Anyhow, the reason I asked for a translation of this phrase is because a couple of guys at my office were trying to say things in different languages.  They were just having fun.   They asked me because I speak Spanish and po' l'italiano and peu de francais. (Pardon my grammar)  

 Buon fine settimana


----------



## Andre Balian

msantiago said:
			
		

> Grazie mille.   I knew "I hate you"  is "ti odio"  it's like Spanish.  Anyhow, the reason I asked for a translation of this phrase is because a couple of guys at my office were trying to say things in different languages.  They were just having fun.   They asked me because I speak Spanish and un po' *d*'italiano and un peu de francais. (Pardon my grammar)
> 
> Buon fine settimana



Francais needs the little hook on the C but I can't remember how to make it.


----------



## Idioteque

Andre Balian said:
			
		

> Francais needs the little hook on the C but I can't remember how to make it.



I guess that this is the little hook---> fran*ç*ais


----------



## lsp

Andre Balian said:
			
		

> Francais needs the little hook on the C but I can't remember how to make it.


cedilla = the little hook


----------



## DAH

Tommaso Gastaldi said:
			
		

> If you don't put there the lover's name, you can always reuse it...
> PS
> I have never seen _Quest'è,_ but I am not sure it's wrong_ _


 
*T*, sono sicura che qual e' = quale ma non credo che esista quest'e'.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Alt+0231 =* ç*


----------



## rick_ud

*Ç* = Alt+0199


----------



## rick_ud

Quest'è is not a mistake. It is a contraction of 'Quest*o/a* è'. Anyway I wouldn't use it in a formal text. 

Cheers


----------



## quita

rick_ud said:


> Quest'è is not a mistake. It is a contraction of 'Quest*o/a* è'. Anyway I wouldn't use it in a formal text.
> 
> Cheers



Frankly i've never heard 'quest'è', and never read it anywhere as well....  However, i wouldn't say it's a mistake, it is possible it is an archaic form, and i'm sure it is comprehensible to native speakers.


----------



## ericamxpt01

Ti odio, e non ti parlerò mai più.
But if you want to be more impressive you can say:
Ti odio e manco a morire ti rivolgerò la parola.

That means that even if i'm going to die i'll not talk to you..


----------



## dylanG3893

rick_ud said:


> Quest'è is not a mistake. It is a contraction of 'Quest*o/a* è'. Anyway I wouldn't use it in a formal text.
> 
> Cheers



CHE COSA!? Sono detto qui che non si dice mai 'Quest'è'. Forse suonerebbe così, ma sono detto che non si nè scrive nè dice. 

Forse sono sbagliato...


----------



## Alxmrphi

Intendevi dire "ho detto" ? Se no, perché hai detto "sono detto" ? Non capisco..


----------



## Einstein

Probabilmente per "sono detto" dylan intende dire "I am told", però la traduzione è "mi si dice", "mi dicono", "mi hanno detto".


----------



## Alxmrphi

Quello avrei capito!


----------



## dylanG3893

Alex_Murphy said:


> Intendevi dire "ho detto" ? Se no, perché hai detto "sono detto" ? Non capisco..



Hah, perché in inglese significa qualcosa di differente.... ho sbagliato. Forse è meglio dire "Qui ho imparato che non va bene nè dire nè scrivere "Quest'è".


----------



## Lorena1970

Hi everybody,

My question is: how strong and offensive could be using the word HATE in love contexts? i.e.: is it really bad and rude to say "I hate you!" to one's lover while arguing or after a particularly disappointing and nervous discussion, or it is accetable and forgivable ? I mean: how rude, offensive and definitive can consider it a British native ? In Italian it's a very strong word, but I have the feeling that in English is less bad and not so extreme. Am I wrong?

Many thanks indeed!

Lo


----------



## fenfen1144

Hello Lorena.  In English, "hate" is thrown around quite a bit.  Growing up I was told not to use the word because of "how strong it was" but I hear it used very often (I hate doing my homework, I hate getting up early, etc).  However, if two lovers were arguing and one of them said "I hate you!" it would be very very strong, in my opinion.  Like most things, it just depends on context.  Spero che la mia spiegazione sia utile!


----------



## Lorena1970

fenfen1144 said:


> Hello Lorena.  In English, "hate" is thrown around quite a bit.  Growing up I was told not to use the word because of "how strong it was" but I hear it used very often (I hate doing my homework, I hate getting up early, etc).  However, if two lovers were arguing and one of them said "I hate you!" it would be very very strong, in my opinion.  Like most things, it just depends on context.  Spero che la mia spiegazione sia utile!



Sì, molto utile!
Thanks a lot

Lo


----------



## fenfen1144

Idioteque said:


> Ciao!
> 
> "Ti odio, e non intendo rivolgerti mai più la parola!"




I thought that "mai" and "più " had to come after the first verb:

Ti odio, e non intendo mai più rivolgerti la parola!

Can "mai" and "più" encapsulate two verbs as well or only in special cases?


----------



## foxfirebrand

Yes, _odio_ is a strong word, but love creates a volatile context.  Consider the lyric from the song _Malafemmena:

Femmena,
tu si 'a cchiù bella femmena,
te voglio bene e t'odio
nun te pozzo scurdà...
_
Speaking of Napulità, I would never expect to hear _quest'è _in that Italian language either.  The proper form is _ghist'è_.
.


----------



## aronnax5

rick_ud said:


> Quest'è is not a mistake. It is a contraction of 'Quest*o/a* è'. Anyway I wouldn't use it in a formal text.
> 
> Cheers


 
In italiano non si contraggono le vocali che non sono uguali tra due parole adiacenti.
Mi spiego:
Quale è ---> Qual è  corretto
Quest'è non esiste!


----------



## ectropion

Non sarei così categorica:

Quest’è la giovanetta ch’Amor guida,
ch’entra per li occhi a ciascun che la vede;
quest’è la donna piena di merzede,
in cui ogne vertù bella si fida
(Dino Frescobaldi, Rime)

*Qual è* non c'entra nulla. E' un caso di troncamento

Poi, da Wikipedia:
Ecco le principali parole che si possono elidere:
*Lo*, *la* (articoli o pronomi); *una* e composti; *questo*, questa; *quello*, quella: _L'albero_, _l'upupa_, _l'ho vista_; _un'antica via_, _nessun'altra_; _quest’orso_, _quest’alunna_ (le forme plurali [_gli_, _le_, _questi_…], invece, non s’elidono mai)


----------

